# Malibu's IIFYM Road to Aesthetics



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Well I've decided to start a journal on here to keep track and hopefully get some feedback from my fellow UK'M members which would be greatly appreciated.

I started going to the gym around 3 years ago, starting at a very unhealthy 20st of pure fat and very unfit. Having no idea what I was doing, didnt see the results I excepted so I quit and went on a starvation dieting got down to a skinny-fat 14st. Now Iv always been a big lad so when people started commenting I was 'small' I hit the gym and bulked then I started to really enjoy going. About a year ago I finished my Level2 Gym Instructor course, this teaching me proper techniques on movements, along with my own research I finally figured out what I was doing wrong and started to finally make progress.

Not until the past 3 months have I researched properly into good nutrition, learnt quite alot from hours of reading articles. Finally got it all sorted out.

Stats:

Weight: 95kg

Height: 6ft 2

TDEE: 2.6k

I use IIFYM to plan my diet:

1.85k Calories - 30% Def

220g Protein

80g Fat

Rest of the calories usually come from carbs

Training:

Monday: Chest/Tris/Side&Front Delts

Tuesday: Back/Bis/Rear Delts

Wednesday: Legs/Calves/Abs

Thursday: Rest

Friday: Bi/Tris/Abs

Sat&Sun: Rest

10 mins cardio on training days

Natty atm

Progress pic using this diet/training in the past 5 weeks:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Subbed bro good luck


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Natty atm? Does this mean u plan on using gear or have used in past?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Subbed, saw your thread yesterday, great progress in 5 weeks but getting to that grom 20st hats off to you mate!

I'm doing similar myself although trying low carb approach.

Have some reps aswell :beer:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Natty atm? Does this mean u plan on using gear or have used in past?


Have in the past a Test&Tren cycle, but wasted it not eating properly and then cutting on pct, on like stupid numbers like 1.5k...

I will go on cycle in the future but when I feel the time is right 



GreedyBen said:


> Subbed, saw your thread yesterday, great progress in 5 weeks but getting to that grom 20st hats off to you mate!
> 
> I'm doing similar myself although trying low carb approach.
> 
> Have some reps aswell :beer:


Goodluck on that buddy, Iv tried low carb/keto many times and always binged after 2-3 days. But if it works for you it works everyones different. :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You have a good starting point there mate IMO, good luck with it.

To get down from 20 st takes dedication and discipline so you know you can do it.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Nice work,

I love IIFYM. Good to see another of it's success stories.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Took Nan & Mum to restruent for their birthday yesterday had quite a bit not over maintenance though, had a little water retention,so today was clean and most of the water is now gone. Here my food for today:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Stocked up on half price ben and jerries/magnums and almond milk at asda! Going to be a good month


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

subbed mate :thumb:

good luck with your goals, and i back you on the iifym its working well for me.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Had a few treats today deserved after moving all my mums stuff to her new house yesterday. Cant wait to smash the gym tomorow!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck with this mate. Impressive cut from 20 stn, and your recent cut too.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Had a few treats today deserved after moving all my mums stuff to her new house yesterday. Cant wait to smash the gym tomorow!


if you're a big fan of magnums my mrs had a find today, 6 almond magnums (well...just like em) for 89p in Lidl, they're just as good as the expensive ones.

But yeah my cutting diet today included steak, "magnums", haribo lol...not usually this off balance, but still hit 250g protein, 200g carbs and 50g fat, had to have a 100g protein shake to hit my protein though lol


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> if you're a big fan of magnums my mrs had a find today, 6 almond magnums (well...just like em) for 89p in Lidl, they're just as good as the expensive ones.
> 
> But yeah my cutting diet today included steak, "magnums", haribo lol...not usually this off balance, but still hit 250g protein, 200g carbs and 50g fat, had to have a 100g protein shake to hit my protein though lol


Yeah I usually hit my 230p macro, but needed a few treats today. I found the Lidl ones have an extra 100 calories so I didnt get them ha.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

good luck with this mate! IIFYM Ftw


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Had to post this, a different pose progress photo, Im well chuffed!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Subbed mate looking forward in seeing your progress!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Smashed gym today! Felt great, down to business:

Chest/Front/Side Delts/Tris










Not really fussed with the weights I'm using since cutting itll be all over the place


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Since I had a few treats today I wanted to eat 'clean' today:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice journal, and great physical change over the last few years... have every faith you'll progress well Malibu, as all seems well thought through and considered and you've clearly got the drive for it. Keep it going buddy


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Nice journal, and great physical change over the last few years... have every faith you'll progress well Malibu, as all seems well thought through and considered and you've clearly got the drive for it. Keep it going buddy


Well do bud its been along road of failed low carb diets. This is my way forward :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Nice progress there bro, like the way you keep a log of your diet/workouts properly like that i may try doing the same.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Malibu said:


> Well do bud its been along road of failed low carb diets. This is my way forward :thumb:


Yeah low carb is great for some but not others... I desperately tried to make low carb work for me for about eighteen months and struggled all the way through. Once switching back to more balanced macros things became a lot easier.

Is those experiences which help us find what's right for us as individuals though, and a vital part of learning how to do things better and better as time goes on.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Nice progress there bro, like the way you keep a log of your diet/workouts properly like that i may try doing the same.


Makes it alot easier to know exactly what your eating, so you know your not over the limits :thumbup1:



Dtlv74 said:


> Yeah low carb is great for some but not others... I desperately tried to make low carb work for me for about eighteen months and struggled all the way through. Once switching back to more balanced macros things became a lot easier.
> 
> Is those experiences which help us find what's right for us as individuals though, and a vital part of learning how to do things better and better as time goes on.


Low carb would make me binge hard, since I have such a big eater, and very true we learn as we go on


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Another good day at the gym! Did Abs today since I have training tomorow so dont know if I can get to the gym. Again dont care about weight, just mind muscle, nice contractions and slow negatives.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Looking good buddy! I love your diet haha, wish I could eat like that and progress!

What do you do for the 5 min pre/post cardio? I'm considering adding this into my routine, need to make every effort to increase fat loss as possible!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Crosstrainer, using full strides, make sure its nice and taxing get the blood flowing and all warmed up, thats just my clean diet. Check tomorow or the weekend 

Actually just remembered somthing. I used to do 5mins between body parts aswell, this used to help me be able to do more cardio, since it was short bursts and not 1 massive slog. Maybe helpful for you


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Another nice 'clean' day, time for a few treats tomorow


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Been one busy day! Didnt know if I would make it to the gym today but i did! Smashed legs and took twice aslong to walk home lmao


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Treat day today, loved it!! Deserved it after the beating my legs took


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

No gym today rest day baby!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

No milk with the cereal?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> No milk with the cereal?


Opps the excel messed up lmao, the beans should be milk


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Opps the excel messed up lmao, the beans should be milk


Cornflakes and water is hardcore


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Cornflakes and water is hardcore


cornflakes and beans is hardercorer lol


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> cornflakes and beans is hardercorer lol


cocopops and beans


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Found an awesome line that sums up quite alot, thought I'd share it:

*It's trivial to enjoy the foods you want on a cut. The hard part is refraining from eating the amounts you want.*


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Smashed arms and abs today, felt awesome in the gym with everyone mirin haha. Few treats in order tonight :thumb:










Cheeky pic after gym:










Also can anyone tell me what BF im at?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Diet for today


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Looking good bro, seem nice and organised with your diet, bodyfat i would say between around 12-13%


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Great progress so far mate! Does the facial expression in your pics ever change :tongue: lol


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> Great progress so far mate! Does the facial expression in your pics ever change :tongue: lol


haha posing aint easyyy, specially after killer workouts


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Malibu said:


> haha posing aint easyyy, specially after killer workouts


True dat! Must say I'm quite jealous of the veins that have come through on your delts, can't really see mine yet but I think my tattoos would hide em lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking lean mate, are you taking aas?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> True dat! Must say I'm quite jealous of the veins that have come through on your delts, can't really see mine yet but I think my tattoos would hide em lol


They've always been pretty veiny hah



BodyBuilding101 said:


> Looking lean mate, are you taking aas?


I have before, but not currently


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

Is it Zoolander that can't turn left?

You're like him, you can't look down.

lol


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

How much weight was between those 2 start pics?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Is it Zoolander that can't turn left?
> 
> You're like him, you can't look down.
> 
> lol


I actually cant thats why I dont like manlets I cant see what theyre doing :whistling:

I think first pic was 105 and 2nd is 95


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Today was supposed to be a rest day but got bored and did some light delt work and burnt 300 cals. Diet for today  :










As you see on there is 'MalibUKs' which is this creation!










400g Chicken (Cooked weight) 50g Cheese

it was awesomee!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

just had a read through bro and it looks good. liking how you got your daily diet in a spreadsheet it makes it easy to read.

that burger looks well nice, share the recipe bro.... i aint cutting so its all good lol

and is that cake rusk i see in the background under the protein tub?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> just had a read through bro and it looks good. liking how you got your daily diet in a spreadsheet it makes it easy to read.
> 
> that burger looks well nice, share the recipe bro.... i aint cutting so its all good lol
> 
> and is that cake rusk i see in the background under the protein tub?


Basically you use a fried chicken mix to coat the chicken and put it in the oven for 30-40mins instead of frying it. I used 550g raw which usually reduces to around 400g cooked. Got the biggest bun I could find in asda.

When its cooked id make layers, bun/mayo/chicken/cheese/chicken/cheese then bang it in microwave for a minute to let the cheese melt, hmmmmm

and nah mate its this puff pastry thing the misses has, she leaves her choc/crisps/sweets everywhere in plain sight... :ban:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

nice one bro, its cheat day sunday and this is gonna be on the menu guaranteed :thumb:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Get it down ya! I came up with it at one of ma fav takeaways, it costs the same to make but nearly 3x as big


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Mate that burger is getting made next weekend! Just you watch!!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

DoubleXL- said:


> Mate that burger is getting made next weekend! Just you watch!!


Next week I'm going to make a bigger one! best thing is its not even a cheat, might try 750g cooked chicken and maybe add a hash brown


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

that burger was the one mate, just clocked it now and i added hash browns to it.

doesn't beat a kfc zinger tower but it comes damn close though.

reps for the idea


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> that burger was the one mate, just clocked it now and i added hash browns to it.
> 
> doesn't beat a kfc zinger tower but it comes damn close though.
> 
> reps for the idea


You could play around with the type of fry mix you use, add some spice/peppers. Next week Im going to add some cheyeene pepper to the mix and maybe curry powder. No problem buddy, I love coming up with foods are are massive!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Next week I'm going to make a bigger one! best thing is its not even a cheat, might try 750g cooked chicken and maybe add a hash brown


I'll have a play around next week and see what I come up with! This was my last 'cheat'

800g chicken

500g cheddar cheese

4 Fajitas wraps

Asdas salsa sauce



Went down a treat!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

DoubleXL- said:


> I'll have a play around next week and see what I come up with! This was my last 'cheat'
> 
> 800g chicken
> 
> ...


Looks nice, I would of added alot more cheese, but still wanted to get my ben and jerries in for the day :thumb:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Diet for today, thought I'd do a 'clean' day


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

2 MalibuUk's with extra tahini please mate!

Looks fookin wonderful


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

andyparry123 said:


> 2 MalibuUk's with extra tahini please mate!
> 
> Looks fookin wonderful


On its way buddy! haha

I'v been thinking of my next monster meal, I'm thinking buying a full kg of mince, prob chicken and make a massive curry and eat it all in 1 sitting. Believe it or not that isnt the biggest meal I've eat at once


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Monday:

Chest/Tris/Delts/Cardio

Smashed it and loved the pump!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Back/Bis/Abs today was feeling a bit low on energy but got through it! #dedication

My order from Iron Science came today, I only tried the toffee fudge flavour and it was awesome! Ill post a review in their section.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Just thought I'd share this, my stash!










U mirin?


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Ha ha. Nice.

Malibu. How are you putting those tables up ? Are they links to Google docs ?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Thatcca said:


> Ha ha. Nice.
> 
> Malibu. How are you putting those tables up ? Are they links to Google docs ?


Nope created em all by myself, took ages!

The excel I made has all the 'typical' foods I eat, so I can plan my diet as I go along and see how many calories and macros I have to fill and what I can fill it with


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

fkin hell bro thats alot of ice cream


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> fkin hell bro thats alot of ice cream


Its my addiction now, although I can only have 100g portions, which is like 1/5th of a tub


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

haha i see i aint the only one that kills off ice cream though i keep it cookie dough, phish food and plain vanilla.

but hey, you fit it into your macros so its all good bro, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> haha i see i aint the only one that kills off ice cream though i keep it cookie dough, phish food and plain vanilla.
> 
> but hey, you fit it into your macros so its all good bro, enjoy :thumb:


I tried the vermonster today, not really my thing and bake alaska is alllrite but not worth the calories compared to half baked, still have to try the others yet  Plus there on sale at half price, be dumb not to stock up


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

What you using to calculate cals burnt out of interest mate?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Cardio machines I use, is the burnt section mate


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

where is this sale man?? :bounce:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> where is this sale man?? :bounce:


Asda 2.50 all except the cores

Coop 2.40 phish food/cookie dough

Both have different flavours


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Oh and sainburys are supposed to have fossil fuel, but that isnt on offer, I going to find it tomorow to test 

Oh and todays update:

Legs and Rear delts today, nice pump was a killer due to the heat but looking this good aint easy, whooo light weight!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Malibu said:


> I tried the vermonster today, not really my thing and bake alaska is alllrite but not worth the calories compared to half baked, still have to try the others yet  Plus there on sale at half price, be dumb not to stock up


pralines and cream from haagen dazs was my all time favourite, although made the switch to ben and jerrys not too long ago and found vermonster to be the closest thing, made my day when i stumbled across it lol


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> pralines and cream from haagen dazs was my all time favourite, although made the switch to ben and jerrys not too long ago and found vermonster to be the closest thing, made my day when i stumbled across it lol


Glad to see you like, but dont think im a fan of mayple syrup though. Today I tired cookie dough since AK said it was on of his favorites, It was awesome! Just a tad behind half baked. I nearly binged today but kept it under control at the last hurdle!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U r not a Ben and jerry fan until u have tried the caramel core one OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> U r not a Ben and jerry fan until u have tried the caramel core one OMG!!!!!!


Iv actually tried it, it was my first ever flavour to try, about 4-5 weeks ago. It was awesome at the time, but half baked it better! Karamel Sutra is my 3rd favorite


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Half baked is ok, that caramel one nearly made me spunk my pants lol


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Half baked is ok, that caramel one nearly made me spunk my pants lol


hahah I could say the same, actually I might need to retry that flavour now :tongue:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i told you cookie dough was good, but well done for keeping it together and not giving into the binge :thumb:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> i told you cookie dough was good, but well done for keeping it together and not giving into the binge :thumb:


Got to be done, I think it was the sun, played a few hours of footy, still 3-400 calories under maintenance so all gravyy. The little chunks of dough... hmmm


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Awesome day, footy with the lads in the sun, top off showing dem aesthetics brah!










Thinking of playing with diet soon have a few ideas, will explain when I was put a plan together


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Yesterday was pretty busy and too tired to upload everything.

Today:

Smashed Chest/Tris/Delts looked huge for some reason, more so that usual..

Kept it nice and 'clean' today:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

so whats this diet revamp you got planned then bro?

you cant just say you got something planned and keep dude waiting...

F*cking tease :lol:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Well its a cross between IIFYM's focus on weekly macros and calorie cycling. For example one day would be 1.5kcals and the next could be 2k, which would be macros + double the amount of carbs I would usually have in a normal day, meaning more 'treats'


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i see, tbh i don't actually know much about calorie cycling so i'll be learning as i read mate.

is there any reason your adding the calorie cycling to your diet?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> i see, tbh i don't actually know much about calorie cycling so i'll be learning as i read mate.
> 
> is there any reason your adding the calorie cycling to your diet?


Well instead of two days of 100g cheats, it gives me 1 day of 200g cheat and 1 day without. Thats the main reason tbh, plus always test new things you never know what you might find. I think It could teach better control which is somthing I do lack at times


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

this may be a dumb thing to ask coz i may have misunderstood, but i'll ask anyway.

if you do the calorie cycling and have a 200g treat eod, surely its still the same as having 100g treat ed if you look at it in a weekly macro way?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

hahah figured you'd catch that, but this is mainly for 'mental' training really, not really body compensation which would basically be the same thing. Its just so I have have a 'full' cheat instead of 'half' makes you feel better than thinking 'oh i gotta wait 24hours til I have the rest'


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

ahh i hear that :thumbup1:

in that case it makes sense and i see how it would help with control as you can stretch the days out if need be in future and not feel sh*t about it.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking good man, congrats on some slick results, will be interesting following this, I will also be cutting from around 10% bf to 6% but doing super clean foods lol only an occasional treat, you have piqued my interest though as I cant imagine cutting on so much ice cream, I thought it will make me hold water and the combo of fat and sugar together was bad for fat storage?

Local supermarket has a sale on carte d'or hehe might have to stock up


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

tuna_man said:


> Looking good man, congrats on some slick results, will be interesting following this, I will also be cutting from around 10% bf to 6% but doing super clean foods lol only an occasional treat, you have piqued my interest though as I cant imagine cutting on so much ice cream, I thought it will make me hold water and the combo of fat and sugar together was bad for fat storage?
> 
> Local supermarket has a sale on carte d'or hehe might have to stock up


Water retension and fat storage are two different things buddy, not related at all. I only get water retension if I cheat and eat over my maintenance . I can cheat and hit my goal of 1.8k I dont get any.

Plus what you eat and when doesnt really have much effect on body compersition, which is all im focused on



AK-26 said:


> ahh i hear that  :thumbup1:
> 
> in that case it makes sense and i see how it would help with control as you can stretch the days out if need be in future and not feel sh*t about it.


True, like you could eat maybe 2-3-4 days worth of extra calories then just balance it out for the week


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah theyre different but still i hold water easily and trying to avoid that

I thought that with the sugar spiking insulin (storage hormone, blocks fat release, promotes fat uptake by fat cells) and then having high fat levels in the blood, this promoted fat gain for those prone to it e.g. the insulin 'opens the doors' for fat uptake, and then having fat floating around in the blood, while your body is burning the sugar in carb burning mode, allowed easy fat gain? I might still include icecream post workout or pre workout though


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

tuna_man said:


> Yeah theyre different but still i hold water easily and trying to avoid that
> 
> I thought that with the sugar spiking insulin (storage hormone, blocks fat release, promotes fat uptake by fat cells) and then having high fat levels in the blood, this promoted fat gain for those prone to it e.g. the insulin 'opens the doors' for fat uptake, and then having fat floating around in the blood, while your body is burning the sugar in carb burning mode, allowed easy fat gain? I might still include icecream post workout or pre workout though


From what I'v read the GI or carbs doesnt really matter unless your diabetic, plus its not like I eat ice cream everyday, maybe 2/3 times a week, again not huge amounts


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

tuna_man said:


> Yeah theyre different but still i hold water easily and trying to avoid that
> 
> I thought that with the sugar spiking insulin (storage hormone, blocks fat release, promotes fat uptake by fat cells) and then having high fat levels in the blood, this promoted fat gain for those prone to it e.g. the insulin 'opens the doors' for fat uptake, and then having fat floating around in the blood, while your body is burning the sugar in carb burning mode, allowed easy fat gain? I might still include icecream post workout or pre workout though


if you're under maintenance you're not going to store it as fat.

Well, you might, but you'd end up using that fat store during the day when in deficit anyway


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

In that case I suppose it isnt bad, and you will most certainly enjoy your diet more by eating some 'normal' treats, i know i definitely will as bbing is not about having to suffer and crave


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> if you're under maintenance you're not going to store it as fat.
> 
> Well, you might, but you'd end up using that fat store during the day when in deficit anyway


Explained it better than me, and also taught me somthing, repped


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

I never really count calories and always can get lean, theres a lot more to food than just calories, i.e. thermic effect of its metabolism, endocrine effect, metabolic shifts. e.g. if i ate 10 packets of crisps a day only I would definitely be below maintenance but will certainly not be metabolising body fat. I know this is an extreme example, but I think deep down we all know that there are no shortcuts, and a diet of say lean protein, good fat, veg, and moderate slow carbs is superior to, lets say, whey ice cream and biscuits.

I still believe in including treats but think calories are very overrated, metabolic rate is dynamic, not just a static number each day


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

tuna_man said:


> I never really count calories and always can get lean, theres a lot more to food than just calories, i.e. thermic effect of its metabolism, endocrine effect, metabolic shifts. e.g. if i ate 10 packets of crisps a day only I would definitely be below maintenance but will certainly not be metabolising body fat. I know this is an extreme example, but I think deep down we all know that there are no shortcuts, and a diet of say lean protein, good fat, veg, and moderate slow carbs is superior to, lets say, whey ice cream and biscuits.
> 
> I still believe in including treats but think calories are very overrated, metabolic rate is dynamic, not just a static number each day


IIFYM isnt about eating junk, it gives you set macros, like mine are 200g protein/70g fat, the rest of my calories I can get from any source I want. So eating your daily calories in crisps isnt IIFYM. But eating 200g protein/70g fat then the rest of your remaining calories in crisps is IIFYM


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

tuna_man said:


> I never really count calories and always can get lean, theres a lot more to food than just calories, i.e. thermic effect of its metabolism, endocrine effect, metabolic shifts. e.g. if i ate 10 packets of crisps a day only I would definitely be below maintenance but will certainly not be metabolising body fat. I know this is an extreme example, but I think deep down we all know that there are no shortcuts, and a diet of say lean protein, good fat, veg, and moderate slow carbs is superior to, lets say, whey ice cream and biscuits.
> 
> I still believe in including treats but think calories are very overrated, metabolic rate is dynamic, not just a static number each day


Why do people always use stupidly extreme examples?


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Why do people always use stupidly extreme examples?


To illustrate a point; without using such an example, how can i get my point across. I admitted it was an extreme example, but bodybuilders tend to extremes, and extremes are easier to understand.

If two genetically identical people lived identical lives in identical universes, the one eating an extra meal of chicken breast and rice and olive oil instead of one meal of cheeseburger, both with identical calories and macros, the chicken fella will look leaner and better hands down. Are you arguing against this?

Macros are numbers, thats all. 100g of virgin olive oil fat is vastly superior to 100g of hydrogenated palm oil, yet both provide 100g fat and 900 calories. 1 kilo of feathers and 1 kilo of stones are both 1 kilo, but look and feel completely different.

Bodybuilding is not all about maths, and the body doesnt have a calculator adding up your macros.

But feel free to use algebra or differentiation or even quantum and theoretical physics to make your diet, i'll just eat my chicken breast thanks


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

tuna_man said:


> To illustrate a point;
> 
> If two genetically identical people lived identical lives in identical universes, the one eating an extra meal of chicken breast and rice and olive oil instead of one meal of cheeseburger, both with identical calories and macros, the chicken fella will look leaner and better hands down. Are you arguing against this?


Yes, Thats the entire point.

What is in a cheese burger that will make someone fatter than chicken and rice when the calories are identical? Really?

say 500 calories from a cheese burger and 500 cals from chicken and rice and the burger will make someone fatter?

I suggest you google alan aragon, here's an article he did on "clean vs dirty" and just how much bollox it is. Once again though he's not using retarded examples of eating nothing but crisps all day

http://www.wannabebig.com/diet-and-nutrition/the-dirt-on-clean-eating/


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

Sorry for hijacking malibu lol sorry.

also it's quite amusing that i'm saying a calorie is a calorie, and he's going on about thermic effect and endocrine systems and WE are the ones using quantum physics LOL


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Yes, Thats the entire point.
> 
> What is in a cheese burger that will make someone fatter than chicken and rice when the calories are identical? Really?
> 
> ...


The fatty acid composition is different, for example olive oil contains a lot of cis-oleic acid which has beneficial/neutral effects on insulin sensitivity, while the saturated fatty acids and trans fats in the burger will affect the bodys metabolism by affecting cell membrane fluidity. The carbs in the bun will elicit a larger, less even insulin peak than the brown rice. The beef will probably be made from cheap cuts, and the amino acid composition of the two will vary. Values of calories per gram of fat, carb or protein are only averages. Chicken breast may even contain carnosine (look up CBEX), while lean beef will have a lot of creatine and haem iron and b12. Grams of macros tell you nothing about quality, they are just a quantity.

200 kilos of gold is a lot more expensive than 200 kilos of pudding, yet both will read the same on a scale. 200kilo of gold and 200kilo of iron are both metals of equal quantity, but certainly not quality/unreactivity/beauty. Yet both are still metals and will conduct electricity.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Lol its biology, kindof important to maximising gains and understanding the body, I have a background in biology.

And you havent used any quantum physics yet, but i was saying feel free to do so. It wont change the fact that the body is not a cheap casio calculator, and doesnt give a sh1t about whether or not you have counted your macros. It will simply respond to the blend of different nutrient molecules released into the blood from a meal in an appropriate fashion.

Are you denying the fact that 1 blended cheeseburger will have vastly different molecular composition than 1 blended rice/chicken/olive oil meal? Its the molecules that count buddy, no two ways about it

to think that the ratios of different amino acids, different types of fatty acids, and even different sugar molecules will be the same, or that they dont matter, is wishful thinking.

fructose and glucose are both c6h12o6, yet glucose is the obvious choice to spike insulin levels, yet both even have the same formula and are sugars


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

If it works for you buddy, and you enjoy doing it, then more power to you. IIFYM is just a way for people who dont enjoy the 'typical' to actually like eating and enjoy themselves whilst still achieving their goals. There has been days I have eaten all my carbs from oats/whole wheat pasta and days I have eaten all my carbs in forms of ice cream choc and crisps, to me there was no difference, but to you it might make the world of difference, everyone is different. This is the only way I have been able to stick to a diet since it allows me the foods I like.

To AK: I have come up with this plan for my weekly macros:










Few boring low calorie days, but awesome refeeds! thinking of all the half baked I can have?!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Malibu said:


> To AK: I have come up with this plan for my weekly macros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so your maintainance is 2575kcals.

so monday you'll be having 1500kcals i take it, whats the under part?

just trying to understand it bro


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> so your maintainance is 2575kcals.
> 
> so monday you'll be having 1500kcals i take it, whats the under part?
> 
> just trying to understand it bro


 Yep and under is how many calories Im under my maint :tongue:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Yep and under is how many calories Im under my maint :tongue:


sorry man 

i'm on a roll with dumb questions today, i follow now


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> sorry man
> 
> i'm on a roll with dumb questions today, i follow now


haha I know what you mean mate, the sun has me fried cant even think properly myself at the moment. But hopefully I'll try this new approach starting next week :thumb:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Iv decided to change my lifestyle number to 1.3 for when I start cycling. Heres a better plan I just modified:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Just got home from smashing the gym once again!

Bis/Back/Rear Delts/Abs, awesome pump!

Weighed myself today and Im currently *93.5kg* this is the lightest and leanest I have ever been in my BB journey, so I am over the moon at the moment! :bounce: So in the 17 days I'v run this journal current weightloss is *1.5kg* even further proof IIFYM works!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

I have decided to start the cycling tomorow!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Leg day! Light weight babyy woooooo!

Burnt 300 cals and had an awesome workout once again!

Heres a pic dedicated to the King!










2.6k calories tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Todays awesome diet, swap the 1st ben and jerries for pizza hut cookie dough, last minute change :whistling:

Iv decided to take my daily average defiect from 800 to 500


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Leg day! Light weight babyy woooooo!
> 
> Burnt 300 cals and had an awesome workout once again!
> 
> ...


Lol @ ur pic!!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol @ ur pic!!


You mirin?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

just compared your first pics with the last one you just posted, cut is coming along very well mate good on ya :thumb:

but is it really worth suffering cereal with red milk...... thats basically corn flakes with water :lol:

i know its too early to ask, but how you finding the revamped diet?

(feel free to answer that in a week or so if you dont know yet)


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice pose :thumb:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> just compared your first pics with the last one you just posted, cut is coming along very well mate good on ya :thumb:
> 
> but is it really worth suffering cereal with red milk...... thats basically corn flakes with water :lol:
> 
> ...


I actually like red milk, plus more calories for else where 

TBH the revamped diet has been like 2 days so far, I have more energy and I looked leaner today due to high carbs from yesterday 



Fat said:


> Nice pose :thumb:


I thought espically you would like it :thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

def making really good progress! how long have you been at it now?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Bit less than two weeks from when I started the journal


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

your're an inch taller and atm i think you are 10kg heavier than me, but soooooo much more leaner, def giving me the motivation to use iifym for my cut before my holiday in september, quite ecxited to try it


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Its awesome buddy, but keep one thing in mind its not an excuse to eat all your spare calories with 'junk' its better to eat 'clean' but this just allows us a life


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ah im quite restrictive when it comes to it, monday - saturday i eat as clean as a whiste, then on sunday i have a cheat day but only coz i could never give up on my nans roast dinner, only time i ever eat white potatoes aswell. i think one saturday not so long ago, i tried an experiment to see how id get on with IF and despite a protein shake in the morn, i literally ate nothing till the evening when i had a large dominoes. with a dominator base...and i still kept within my macro limits for my bulk for the week,was quite impressed lol although i can remember a time i used to eat like that, always...i want a pretty site haha


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> ah im quite restrictive when it comes to it, monday - saturday i eat as clean as a whiste, then on sunday i have a cheat day but only coz i could never give up on my nans roast dinner, only time i ever eat white potatoes aswell. i think one saturday not so long ago, i tried an experiment to see how id get on with IF and despite a protein shake in the morn, i literally ate nothing till the evening when i had a large dominoes. with a dominator base...and i still kept within my macro limits for my bulk for the week,was quite impressed lol although i can remember a time i used to eat like that, always...i want a pretty site haha


The IIFYM way of life, weekly macros is more important than daily macros. I use this to its full advantage! Especially with the added calorie cycling I have recently added. Some days are pretty low&full 'clean' and some are high and as messy as it gets! Like tomorow


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i think you could sell it to just about anyone haha, keep up the good work buddy, have you got an x amount of time to run it for? or is there a specific goal in mind before u start changing things up?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Well the goal is mainly Aesthetics! This is basically how I want to live my life from now on, so dont have any set times. If you mean cutting time, its based planly on how I look. I think at 90kg I should be at 7-8%BF then Ill up cals periodicity two weeks at a time to see how I react, then finally start lean bulking at 10% surplus going to 15% max surplus if all goes well.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Starting to think you can't actually put your chin down lol.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

damerush said:


> Starting to think you can't actually put your chin down lol.


haha its just second nature, so people cant see the baldness fully :thumbup1:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Awesome stuff mate, interesting reading. I might use this method to cut when it comes to it, maybe this time next year I'll have bulked enough lol :cursing:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> Awesome stuff mate, interesting reading. I might use this method to cut when it comes to it, maybe this time next year I'll have bulked enough lol :cursing:


Its not just for cutting bro  When I do bulk ill be using this same way of life


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm doing okay at bulking at the moment. Just seems to be really effective at cutting from what I've seen.

Also forgot to say love the pose. Aesthetics ftw!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> I'm doing okay at bulking at the moment. Just seems to be really effective at cutting from what I've seen.
> 
> Also forgot to say love the pose. Aesthetics ftw!


If its working good keep it up buddy.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Low Calories 'Clean' Day beena good boy


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Bis/Tris today

Was slow at the start due to the cold weather but soon picked up! Light weight!

Heres some pics from today:




























Legs feeling burnt out, cant wait for rest this weekend


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

looking good brah. am starting to think i need to work out my own dietary requirements for once in my life


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> looking good brah. am starting to think i need to work out my own dietary requirements for once in my life


Do it, I honestly can say its the best thing you'll ever do. The difference just 8 weeks can make... People think I'm a total different person


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Do it, I honestly can say its the best thing you'll ever do. The difference just 8 weeks can make... People think I'm a total different person


checking out the IIFYM site now mate. thanks

if i get stuck anywhere can i give you a shout? we have similar stats


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> checking out the IIFYM site now mate. thanks
> 
> if i get stuck anywhere can i give you a shout? we have similar stats


Yeah buddy, always willing to help if I can


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Malibu said:


> Bis/Tris today
> 
> Was slow at the start due to the cold weather but soon picked up! Light weight!
> 
> ...


All you need now is a Japanese 3/4 sleeve tattoo and a super saian hair cut :thumb:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> All you need now is a Japanese 3/4 sleeve tattoo and a super saian hair cut :thumb:


Hair bit could be a problem :laugh:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Meduim Calorie Day:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

looking good bro great transformation, out of interest how big are your guns in the recent pics?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

TBH i have no idea, the only time Iv ever measured them is when I first started training maybe a year and half ago and they were 13" Ill measure them soon and let you know buddy


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)




----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

looking good and trim chap, good job :thumbup1:

whats your weight at the moment?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

paul81 said:


> looking good and trim chap, good job :thumbup1:
> 
> whats your weight at the moment?


93.5kg started the journal at 95kg just 2 weeks ago


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Hit the gym today for some cardio, then decided to test myself.

Iv never really been able to do pullups or even pressups of any kind, due to being so overweight.

I did 15 wide pulls

15 close grip

and 35 pressups til failure!

New PBs for me:thumb:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Goal: 1900


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Bis/Tris today
> 
> Was slow at the start due to the cold weather but soon picked up! Light weight!
> 
> ...


The difference in you physique is amazing mate, you are shredding up big time, defo looking into iifym when it's time for a cut(need muscle first)


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Chest/Tris/Delts done! I had a huge pump on today! Shredded and huge things are coming together babyyy!



Craigyboy said:


> The difference in you physique is amazing mate, you are shredding up big time, defo looking into iifym when it's time for a cut(need muscle first)


You can use IIFYM to bulk aswell buddy  I will be in 2-3 months, and thanks for the compliment mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Goal: 2000


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

looking great in the pics bro hard work is obviously paying off keep it up


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> looking great in the pics bro hard work is obviously paying off keep it up


Shows hard work pays off, thanks bud


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Cardio & Abs

Fitness is pretty awesome, did 35mins total burnt off 600 cals oh yes


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Goal: 2100


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Goal: 2700

Went out to a restaurant so had no 'treats'

Had a flake milkshake, meat platter, 8oz stake and wedges, crunkie&coconut ice cream sundae, then half of the misses flake cake :thumb:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Been feeling a bit tired this week. The bath and the food fixed me up a treat!










Goal:2000


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

looking good bro, hows the diet revamp going for you?

do you prefer this one to the previous one?

with press ups every 2 days up the amount you do by 5, soon enough you will be banging out 50 like its nothing.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

TBH I prefer the calorie cycling IIFYM, feel like I have a more 'stable' energy level. Also feel more full and look it also.










Goal: 2100


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Goal: 2700


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Goal:1900


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

What do you use to calculate your macros mate? Do you type out the spreadsheet yourself?


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

following this with interest mate def something i look to doing in the future


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

J87 said:


> What do you use to calculate your macros mate? Do you type out the spreadsheet yourself?


Yup I have a self made spreadsheet, with everything I eat on it and other calculations I use


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Goal:1900


Do u not get hungry on this?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Do u not get hungry on this?


TBH mate eating fruit fills me up, that was mainly fruit at 1.9k hardly craved for anything. On days of 2.7k sugar I'd still be craving alot more


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you still reducing bodyfat mate?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Fat said:


> Are you still reducing bodyfat mate?


Yup looking for single digit 8-9% then maint


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Been a bit busy the past few days so no updates.

Once again I'v decided to change diet, I'm very happy with the way I look currently. SO I've decided to stop the extreme cut and change my total calorie numbers to:

Mon/Tue/Thur/Fri/Sun: 2400

Wed/Sat: 2700

Since my maint is 2700~ this leaves me at average 400 deficit per day compared to the 800 from before


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Been a bit busy the past few days so no updates.
> 
> Once again I'v decided to change diet, I'm very happy with the way I look currently. SO I've decided to stop the extreme cut and change my total calorie numbers to:
> 
> ...


Yeah I would be content with what you've achieved mate.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

was starting to wonder what happend to the updates

so the change in diet, does that mean you've hit the single digit fat level you was after?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> was starting to wonder what happend to the updates
> 
> so the change in diet, does that mean you've hit the single digit fat level you was after?


When I keep the sugar down I'd say I'm close to 10%, but this new diet is still 400- which is the max some people cut at, so I'll get there but It'll be more fun having more energy and more food


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Yup looking for single digit 8-9% then maint


Nice going mate.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Decided to test my fitness today heres my cross trainer results:








:thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Decided to test my fitness today heres my cross trainer results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno how you do it bro, on a low calorie diet and burning that amount in an hour


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> I dunno how you do it bro, on a low calorie diet and burning that amount in an hour


Its gotta be done, rather do it than regret wasting time just thinking that I should do it.

Everyone wanna be shredded but no one wants to do the work haha


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Its gotta be done, rather do it than regret wasting time just thinking that I should do it.
> 
> Everyone wanna be shredded but no one wants to do the work haha


Its true. Ive always wanted to be shredded but just cant diet i love food too much, going on holiday in october though so probably do 8 weeks of hardcore dieting maybe you could help me with a plan


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

sure buddy


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Going to be using this on my deifciet days


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

This is excellent stuff man.. Great work well done keep it up..


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Just a little update:

I have been experimenting with junk vs clean foods. I tried all my spare cals from junk and same for clean foods for a few days at a time, I used the same foods to hit my protein/fat macros, then had 500-600 calories spare to use.

4 days of junk: Felt perfectly fine, no bloat, more vascular at night, close to eating alot more, would randomly wake up at night and find it hard to get back to sleep.

4days of clean foods: Felt fine, no bloat, less vascular, not really craving more, sleep was alot more sound, hardly woke up and if I did back to sleep quickly.

And just to add Nandoes it ****e! £7.10 for a 250g chicken breast or a £10 with overly salted chips! Safe to safe wont be going back there


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Malibu said:


> Just a little update:
> 
> I have been experimenting with junk vs clean foods. I tried all my spare cals from junk and same for clean foods for a few days at a time, I used the same foods to hit my protein/fat macros, then had 500-600 calories spare to use.
> 
> ...


I have been saying Nandos is overrated since i 1st went, its just fcuking grilled chicken...dont know why everyone raves about it :confused1: :cursing:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I have been saying Nandos is overrated since i 1st went, its just fcuking grilled chicken...dont know why everyone raves about it :confused1: :cursing:


It was my first time thought I'd see what the rave was about I saw the price and thought I was in for a right feast ans then the plate came and they might aswell put the breast on a saucer...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

It's amazing the difference in how you feel after eating rubbish. After eating rubbish all day friday I felt lawful all evening and tired all day!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> It's amazing the difference in how you feel after eating rubbish. After eating rubbish all day friday I felt *lawful* all evening and tired all day!


but you break the law when eating clean:confused1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Awful sorry! Picky....


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

When I eat junk food I feel the best I ever feel. Pizza McDonald's I always feel satisfied. An more energy.

I have been dieting for 3 weeks and watching calories to cut. I feel horrible no energy and honestly I dnt know how much longer I can do this. My target is 1800 a day and I honestly think I was eating around 4-5k before I'm hungry .. How the hell u keepin this up amazes me !


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Malibu check your PM's bro


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

Malibu said:


> It was my first time thought I'd see what the rave was about I saw the price and thought I was in for a right feast ans then the plate came and they might aswell put the breast on a saucer...


if theirs a chunky chicken in Bradford you need to go there 4.69 for half peri chcicken big tub of pilaue rice and salad


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

si23 said:


> if theirs a chunky chicken in Bradford you need to go there 4.69 for half peri chcicken big tub of pilaue rice and salad


There one just down the road, will get down there


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Any updates mate?


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Decided to test my fitness today heres my cross trainer results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mate wow! was this low intensity? i only use the treadmill now as i find it easier to force myself to do 12% incline 6.5kph for 40 mins or so! knees are starting to feel it now!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Time to get back on this! Been slacking a bit lately, I knew I would...

This week I'm going to start reverse dieting, which means Ill start upping my cals slowly so my body doesnt store all the extra calories as fat straight away.

This weeks calories will be 2000, I'll be increasing 100/200 every monday until I' m at 500 surplus.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

xkrdan said:


> mate wow! was this low intensity? i only use the treadmill now as i find it easier to force myself to do 12% incline 6.5kph for 40 mins or so! knees are starting to feel it now!


This was prob one my easiest cardio sessions tbh and I have no idea why lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

I have no idea how you did that on the cross trainer, I do an hour and 800 calories and cover 12km+. do you whack the difficulty right up?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I have no idea how you did that on the cross trainer, I do an hour and 800 calories and cover 12km+. do you whack the difficulty right up?


I set it to random which changes every 10 seconds and set at level 17-20 depending on how good I feel


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

Malibu said:


> I set it to random which changes every 10 seconds and set at level 17-20 depending on how good I feel


ah right, i do it on level 12 usually


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

updates


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Sorry for lack of updates bros. Been put back on 80mg Accutane ED, so not feeling the best.

Currently Bulking at 500 surplus! First ever proper bulk, so I have 'Bulkanoia' :whistling:

The Difference from cutting and bulking is HUGE! From having 0 energy to have loads and just power though workouts smashing the heavy weights like its nothing. Some reason I seem to be able to super set everything! without getting tired, Full body workouts are taking like 30mins ha


----------

